# hickory smoked chicken wings with chipolte sauce



## jamesq (Sep 13, 2013)

Just wondeing if anyone has a good receipe for hickory smoked chicken wings with chipolte sauce


----------



## yotzee (Sep 13, 2013)

I would just put a light dust of rub on the wings, smoke at about 300 for around 2 hours.

Here is a Chipotle BBQ Sauce I think I found from Emeril Lagasse years ago.  I use it on buffalo style wings (no breading) and my friends and family love it
[h3]Chipotle Barbecue Sauce:
•1/2 cup granulated sugar
•1/4 cup cider vinegar
•2 tablespoons tomato paste
•1 tablespoon sesame oil
•1 tablespoon molasses
•1 tablespoon soy sauce
•2 teaspoons chipotle peppers packed in adobe sauce[/h3]
Combine the sugar, vinegar, tomato paste, sesame oil, molasses, soy sauce, and chile peppers in a small saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer until it starts to become syrupy and dime-sized bubbles form, 12 to 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool for at least 5 minutes. Transfer sauce to a blender or food processor, fill it no more than halfway, and place a towel over the top of the machine (when processed or blended, very hot liquids can explode.) Pulse a few times then process on high speed until smooth.


----------

